# Do not post anything interesting on this thread.



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 21, 2012)

I am working final exams (and eating ramen noodles.  I've come full circle.)

Keep it vanilla, so I stay focused on my research and writing.     Go play in the yard or something.


----------



## fossil (Apr 21, 2012)

Alrighty then, I'll go put some root killer in my septic system.  You get back to work.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 21, 2012)

Good luck on the finals Kat. I have no doubt that you will do very well.
I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 21, 2012)

Whoops. Sent you the Craigslist ad for the Jotuls before I saw this thread. Sorry...


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 21, 2012)

Ah you guys missed innuendo.  Please entertain me between sentences.  Post away with your distractions.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow BB,  I want that stove


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 21, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> Ah you guys missed innuendo. Please entertain me between sentences. Post away with your distractions.


 
Wow...it's not like me to miss innuendo....I am off my game.


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 21, 2012)

oh, I have some interesting thing to share....d'oh! guess i don't, but I do have some interesting limerick beginnings you could expand upon..

The once was a  chicken from Cincinnati......(you fill in the rest)


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 21, 2012)

Noooooo nothing where I have to think or write.   I'm full up on that.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 21, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> Wow BB, I want that stove


 
I know the way to your heart.  Looks like the price is for both stoves. They are definitely older models though. I don't know when Jotul stopped the top loading feature on the F600.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 21, 2012)

Sox  Yanks on at 4, so you only have to keep up the witty banter (hint, hint) until then


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 21, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> Noooooo nothing where I have to think or write. I'm full up on that.


 
recently, caught an episode of "Frozen Planet" (National Geographic documentary thingy)...they were following the wooly bear caterpillar and talked about how they are born, and eat, and make cocoon, and morph, and fly away, but, if they do not get enough eating in before it gets too cold they hibernate. They followed 1 caterpillar for 3 yrs before it finally had stored up enough calories to go through metamorphosis...when it finally transformed, emerged and flew away they said that it had gone through this cycle for 13 years! They commented that it was the oldest known caterpillar. For an animal that usually has a lifespan of maybe a few months to live for 13 years is pretty amazing...nevermind the whole freezing and thawing business. good times.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 21, 2012)

Del. Reading that is not distraction. I'm working on an advanced degree in biology.

I was thinking more like this

(Admin delete of video -Yeah me Kat) BB

NSFW


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh look. A butterfly!


----------



## webbie (Apr 21, 2012)

How about sunrise on the river? You know I had to wake up early to get these!


----------



## loon (Apr 21, 2012)

Very cool pictures webbie  

Mrs loon just drove us an hour into town to get a pizza Kathleen   good luck with the exams eh!  

Terry


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 21, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> Sox Yanks on at 4, so you only have to keep up the witty banter (hint, hint) until then


 
I remember when our team played the Sox and beat their socks off. Then we played the redlegs and beat their legs off. Then we played the Astros, but it rained.


----------



## rottiman (Apr 21, 2012)

Yankees  *15   *Sox  (*choke,choke*)  *9      Carry On.........................................*


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 21, 2012)

It's raining like hell here, and it hasn't rained since it snowed last last time


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 21, 2012)

wifey and i visited the parkway today (got rained out after a couple hours walking Otter Creek near mile post 63) (VA-130 entrance)
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 65745


wild rhododendrons are just starting to open













found bunches of a wild iris as well, tiny little things look like "mini-me" versions of irises i have in my yard




short as it was it was a nice little day trip


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 21, 2012)

I passed a cow in a ditch today !


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 21, 2012)

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/slideshow/crazy-cats-8663624


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 21, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Oh look. A butterfly!



O my goodness that butterfly is fast I just saw it too!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 22, 2012)

Good stuff! (except the sox ) . Still working today, so let's see what you can come up with.  BB I'll try to stay PG-13.    I only watched the first few before I linked it  
Distractions other than housework today include pulling bark of splits of wood and watching the chickens happily dine on sub-barkian life.   .


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 22, 2012)

Here ya go Kat..a lil chuckle.....
My parrot needs some sedation...got to get him back on the birdie Prozac....not kiddin.....he has been on it before...damn breeding time...male hormones..


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 22, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Here ya go Kat..a lil chuckle.....
> My parrot needs some sedation...got to get him back on the birdie Prozac....not kiddin.....he has been on it before...damn breeding time...male hormones..




OH
MY
 (expletive)
GAWD!

thats so funny!


----------



## Dix (Apr 22, 2012)

That's "viral" material, M ! freaking hilarious !


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh the parrot in the vid is not mine...he does do the dancing thing but a...he does some other stuff here and there that would not be for a..."family friendly" site.....I may vid him sometime....now is not the time though... Can't tell ya what he does with an empty pill bottle...really I can't


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 22, 2012)

That's wild Gamma. Now check your email because I sent a video to  you.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 22, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Oh the parrot in the vid is not mine...he does do the dancing thing but a...he does some other stuff here and there that would not be for a..."family friendly" site.....I may vid him sometime....now is not the time though... Can't tell ya what he does with an empty pill bottle...really I can't


 
Sounds like a buck rabbit we had a few years back!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 22, 2012)

Do waterproof towels exist ? O wait that might require thinking ! trying again - how about a drivers license test written in brail ? crap I suck at this ummmm - pedaled wheelchair ! I give up this is useless 

Pete


----------



## BrianK (Apr 22, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> I passed a cow in a ditch today !


 
My uncle passed a kidney stone in the hospital last week.

I can't imagine passing a cow.

In a ditch.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 22, 2012)

BrianK said:


> My uncle passed a kidney stone in the hospital last week.
> 
> I can't imagine passing a cow.
> 
> In a ditch.


 
Dennis was walking in a ditch one day and...


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 22, 2012)

I wondered what was hidden in the see through milk crate !


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 22, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Sounds like a buck rabbit we had a few years back!


 
Many years ago the retired Marine down the hill had a pole barn and in it he had rabbit cages. One buck in one cage and does in the other cage. At the appropriate time in the parties everybody would drag their chairs down to the pole barn and he would open the gate between the buck and the does.

This was before cable was available out here.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Apr 22, 2012)

OT-
Kat,  you are familiar with bears, cougars, and chickens, so as a Marine Biologist, would shaving a really hairy Labarador dog help prevent shedding?
I'm......uh...... just asking.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 23, 2012)

Beetle-Kill said:


> I'm......uh...... just asking.


In my experience with labs, unless you do this you will constantly have those sharp little hairs around everywhere.



I prefer sheepdog hair.  Much more voluminous, but easy to sweep.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 23, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> This was before cable was available out here.


 
 I used to work on a parrot farm (I know. I know)   The owner had a lot of dinner parties. We had a particular house parrot who loved to work the room, especially with new people.   "He's so friendly.   He likes me.   What is he doing to my hand?"


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Apr 23, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> In my experience with labs, unless you do this you will constantly have those sharp little hairs around everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer sheepdog hair. Much more voluminous, but easy to sweep.



 Cool,  Thanks.  My plastic "cone" collar should fit my Lab also.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 23, 2012)

Just one more funny for Kat....


----------



## Gasifier (Apr 23, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> Sox Yanks on at 4, so you only have to keep up the witty banter (hint, hint) until then


 

Now that was a Yankees game! Go Swisher! How did you do on the test?


----------



## Jags (Apr 23, 2012)

Have I ever mentioned that I LOVE drinking beer?


----------



## fossil (Apr 23, 2012)




----------

